# Epi-Andro Info and Stacks



## Adrenolin (May 2, 2014)

*Epi-Andro RX Stacks*











*Pro-Anabolic Complex - Hypertrophic Stack*




-Lean, Dry Gains
-Inhibits Aromatase Enzymes
-Muscle Hardness
-Great for Cutting​









*Epi-Andro Rx&#153;, the newest legal prohormone alternative to the steroid Stanolone (DHT) has arrived! Epi-Andro Rx&#153; can potentially interact with other steroids, and inhibit the aromatase enzymes. This gives Epi-Andro Rx&#153; the ability to block estrogen receptors, giving it its &#147;dry&#148; characteristics.* 














Epi-Andro Rx&#153; converts into DiHydro-Testosterone, which provides muscle hardness for a solid, leaner physique. Because DHT is 5 times more androgenic than testosterone, Epi-Andro Rx&#153; doesn&#146;t require higher dosages to perform. This allows for easier dosing and means the liver works less to metabolize the hormones. Epi-Andro Rx&#153; will provide aggression in the gym and create an environment for more focus on the goal ahead. As a dry compound, users will not only gain lean muscle, but also experience highly increased lipolysis (fat loss). 




*Nomenclature:* 3b-hydroxy-etioallocholan-17-one








*Epi-Tren & Epi-Andro make for an excellent stack geared towards recompositioning.*


Shopping Cart:
2x Epi-Tren
2x Epi-Andro
2x Advanced Cycle Support
1x E-Control


1x Clomid (HardcorePeptides.com ADREN20 = 20% OFF)


*CYCLE
*Weeks 1 - 6
Epi-Tren
4 caps daily


Epi-Andro
3 caps daily


Advanced Cycle Support
3 caps daily




*PCT*
Weeks 7 - 10
Clomid
1mL [50mg] daily


Advanced Cycle Support
3 caps daily


Weeks 10 - 12
E-Control
3 caps daily


Advanced Cycle Support
3 caps daily












*Halo Extreme & Epi-Andro make for an excellent stack geared towards cutting or lean massing. *


Shopping Cart:
2x Halo Extreme
2x Epi-Andro
2x Advanced Cycle Support
1x E-Control


1x Nolvadex (HardcorePeptides.com ADREN20 = 20% OFF)




*CYCLE*
Weeks 1 - 6
Halo Extreme
3 caps daily


Epi-Andro
3 caps daily


Advanced Cycle Support
3 caps daily




*PCT*
Weeks 7 - 10
Nolvadex
1mL [20mg] daily


Advanced Cycle Support
3 caps daily


Weeks 10 - 12
E-Control
3 caps daily


Advanced Cycle Support
3 caps daily


















*Super-DMZ 3.0 or M-Sten & Epi-Andro make for an excellent stack geared towards lean massing.*


Shopping Cart:
1x Super-DMZ 3.0 or M-Sten
2x Epi-Andro
2x Advanced Cycle Support
1x E-Control


1x Nolvadex (HardcorePeptides.com ADREN20 = 20% OFF)




*CYCLE*
Weeks 1 - 4
Super-DMZ 3.0 or M-Sten
2 caps daily


Epi-Andro
4 caps daily


Advanced Cycle Support
4 caps daily




*PCT*
Weeks 5 - 8
Nolvadex
1mL [20mg] daily


Advanced Cycle Support
3 caps daily


Weeks 8 - 10
E-Control
3 caps daily


Advanced Cycle Support
3 caps daily












*Ever consider Epi-Tren + Epi-Andro & Osta? 
It's our strongest stack for cutting/strength.*


_Shopping Cart:
4x Epi-Tren
4x Epi-Andro
2x Osta***
3x Advanced Cycle Support
1x Ultra Male
1x E-Control


1x Clomid (ADREN20 = 20% OFF)




*Cycle*
Weeks 1 - 8
Epi-Tren
6 caps daily


Epi-Andro
4 caps daily


Advanced Cycle Support
4 caps daily


Osta***
3 caps daily




_*PCT*_
Weeks 9- 12
Clomid
1mL [50mg] daily


Advanced Cycle Support
3 caps daily


Ultra Male
1 cap daily


Osta***
2 caps daily


Weeks 12 - 14
E-Control
3 caps daily


Advanced Cycle Support
3 caps daily


Ultra Male
1 cap daily


Osta***
2 caps daily
_




***For more dramatic results.




















_*Adrenolin15 = 15% OFF*_
*FREE shipping on orders over $200*​


----------

